# '16 Polaris Sportsman Touring 1000 XP



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Going to be picking up a '16 Sportsman Touring 1000XP with the 60" Glacier plowing system and also the Polaris hydraulic angle setup. Anyone running one or similar ? Interested in how it angles and plows.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

In case anyone is interested, here it is:


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

jmbones;2140320 said:


> In case anyone is interested, here it is:


NICE!!! GOOD LUCK W/ THAT BEAST!!!!

My, brother has a sportsman 800 w/ plow , he will sh?t when I show 
him your power angle PLOW. !!


----------

